# Weaning - Need advice



## HowieH (Jul 3, 2005)

My son found Tui back on May 9th and from pictures I have found on the web, I figure that she was about 5 days old. I have been hand feeding Tui since that time with Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula. 

She pecks at seeds and picks them up in her mouth but then spits them out. She just doesn't seem to want to swallow them. I have tried cutting back on the quantity of formula that I feed her but she still does not appear to eat the seeds. 

Other than the feeding problem, she seems to be doing ok. She looks to take a bath a few times a week in a bird bath that I have in the yard. She drinks water on her own and flys for short distances to various objects in the yard. 

She looks to stay close to my wife and myself and shows no interest in joining the pigeons, doves and other birds the visit the feeders in my yard.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Howie, 

Have you been feeding Tui formula only all this time? If so, perhaps you can start to hand feed her some seeds one at a time. This might get her used to the feeling of the seeds in her mouth and the taste. 

Also try various types of seeds with her, small, large spreading them down on the floor in front of her and make sure she's hungry. Peck at the seeds with your finger or a pen over and over to stimulate the pecking instinct. 

Hand reared pigeons can at times be reluctant to learn to eat on their own but it is possible. Two pigeons that I have that were hand reared took over two months to learn so persistance and patience are definitely required. Make it a routine with Tui at the same time each day and a few times a day until she hopefully gets it


----------



## HowieH (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Brad. The strangest thing just happened. As I was making a batch of the formula, my wife tried your suggestion of feeding a seed at a time, she had to force the seeds into Tui's mouth and she did swallow a few. After the formular feeding, we put Tui into her cage and she started eating the seeds out of the seed cup. Tomorrow I'll try cutting back to just one feeding of the formula and try to monitor her seed intake. Thanks again.

Howie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Howie, 

Isn't that something! Good stuff...just keep working with her and she should get the hang of it soon


----------

